# Portable Electric Fences. Any Recommendations?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know what brand we have, but just make sure the posts have deep feet. That's my only complaint about the one we have. The plastic feet on the posts are only a few inches long. In really soft soil, it doesn't really hold up well.


----------



## BlazeandRiverq (Jun 5, 2009)

We bought the EZEE Corral and do like it's design but I agree the hold down system is something less to be desired. So I added cable and ties to each post and purchased some tent rope and tighteners. Threw in a center length of similar fencing and some clamps to keep em separated at night and TA DAA. It does work great.
EZEE Corral (Equine - Equipment Supplies - Electric Fencing - Corral Kits)


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Decide how big your fence needs to be. Buy a roll of wire/ribbon that is long enough to build your enlosure. Buy some step or push in post. I just use straight fiberglass rods. Buy some type of clip to mount on your rod and hod the wire. Buy yourself a battery operated charger. I use a Zabra yellow jacket but have used several others over the years.

We use a electric fence for everything from 20 x 20 enclosures next to the trailer to 1/2 mile of wire around a mountain meadow.

Here we tied two 1/4 mile spools of poly string together to make a 1/2 hot wire around the meadow with 19 horses. Used about 40 fiberglass rods.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I like this brand of charger personally I prefer the 110 for the job I used it for but the 6 volt will work for you, But the 12 will have a longer ranch and a more charging power.

Parmak Fence Chargers, SOLAR Fence Chargers, Parmak Solar Fencers, It looks like the 110 is no longer made.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Painted Horse said:


> Decide how big your fence needs to be. Buy a roll of wire/ribbon that is long enough to build your enlosure. Buy some step or push in post. I just use straight fiberglass rods. Buy some type of clip to mount on your rod and hod the wire. Buy yourself a battery operated charger. I use a Zabra yellow jacket but have used several others over the years.
> 
> We use a electric fence for everything from 20 x 20 enclosures next to the trailer to 1/2 mile of wire around a mountain meadow.
> 
> Here we tied two 1/4 mile spools of poly string together to make a 1/2 hot wire around the meadow with 19 horses. Used about 40 fiberglass rods.


I have one of those portable electric corrals that we have never used. 
I like your idea of just some rods or step in posts and ribbon. I already have all of that stuff anyway, I may try it next time with a solar charger. With just our 2 horses we always high line them. This would be handy in treeless places or those that don't allow pickets to trees.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the solar chargers even at home and I love it and it has plenty of kick to it.
I'm not sure about the posts to use, as I have never seen any "temporary posts" - probably because I haven't needed any. We use the webbing, ribbon type stuff at home and I know the company that sells it recommends it for temporary use.

HORSEGUARDFENCE.com : THE electric fence for horses


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The ones I've seen are around $2 each. I wonder if by the time you bought all the posts, the charger and the tape, you would have less or more than what comes in a kit? Hmmmmm I bought mine from a friend for around $150 a few years ago.


----------

